# Does anyone know if a Grande Vista Orlando resort map is online ?/ best buildings?



## mlsmn (Feb 22, 2006)

Will be traveling with 2 year old so near a pool would be good, also looking for newer buildings.
Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## amanda14 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Buildings/Maps*

The only maps I have seen are the older ones which does not include the newer buildings.  Big Matt has posted that 79 and 84 are the newer ones which I am shooting for when I go in April.


----------



## td0804 (Feb 22, 2006)

mlsmn said:
			
		

> Will be traveling with 2 year old so near a pool would be good, also looking for newer buildings.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks




I'd suggest calling GV and asking for the building numbers for the ones closer to the pool areas

Also, I can't seem to find it at the momemt, but there is either a TUG user or somewhere that has the map online - i've seen it, just can't place it -


----------



## CMF (Feb 22, 2006)

*This is an older map from the old review section.*

Grande Vista Map


I hope this helps some.

Charles

PS There is a walking bridge that spans the center of the lake.  The new buildings are on the other side of the lake - where the map I posted shows no construction.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 22, 2006)

79 is on the left and behind the new pool and 84 is on the right.  85 is next to 84, but is farther away.


----------



## ironweed (Feb 22, 2006)

Bldgs 79 & 84 are for GV owners only during busy times of the year......


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 23, 2006)

First dibs go to GV owners.  Second dibs go to Marriott (non-GV) owners.  Third dibs go to all others.  

I stayed there last July as a Marriott owner, and got my room request exactly as it was stated (building 84, end unit, top floor).



			
				ironweed said:
			
		

> Bldgs 79 & 84 are for GV owners only during busy times of the year......


----------



## Brutie (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this one. We have booked a week in May, neither of us having stayed there before.


----------



## janna1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*new map?*

I can't find where the pool on the map that Charles provided. Does anyone have a new map?

Thanks,
Jian


----------



## DanO (Jul 17, 2008)

Try This link
https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/gv/gv_sitemap.pdf


----------



## jackie (Jul 17, 2008)

would you have map of Horizons by Marriott Orlando?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was gonna put in a request for buildings 79 & 84.  But what about buildings 80 and 81?  We don't go until November.  Thanks...


----------



## Cindala (Jul 17, 2008)

We were in building 85, Cristobel last summer and it was a great location. Near the newer pool and the Copa Loca Bar/Restaurant, also newer that building 84.


----------



## janna1 (Jul 17, 2008)

DanO said:


> Try This link
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/gv/gv_sitemap.pdf




Thank you, DanO!

There are 4 different villages. What's the difference between them?


----------



## DanO (Jul 17, 2008)

West Village across the lake with the new pool complex and the Copa 
loca pool bar and grill is the newest part of the resort all built within the last few years with the last two buildings completed 
i believe 2 years ago. The other villages just have different views (golf course view ect) and are older, but all villas are refurbished every 4 or 5 years.


----------



## ngmaui (Jul 18, 2008)

*Very Nice*



DanO said:


> Try This link
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/gv/gv_sitemap.pdf



WOW DanO, thanks a ton for sharing this link.  At the end of September my family of 5 and my parents will be staying in a 3 bed 3 bath unit here that we traded into.  Can't wait to have all that room to stetch out in on vacation this year  This map will come in real handy to put in our request 2 weeks before arrival for a new or updated building.

As, I understand it the newest buildings are 79, 84 and 85 (86 looks a little too far out for my mom).  Does anyone have a list here of the most recently renovated units to date in case those may work out better for us and our 3 boys under 3?

Also can't wait to compare MGV to our stay last September at Saratoga Springs.

Thanks for any advice that can be given...


----------



## djs113 (Jul 18, 2008)

don't wait until 2 weeks out to put your request in

i put mine in 6 months to a year out and have received my request every time

first come first served despite only doing the room assignments a week in advance


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 18, 2008)

djs113 said:


> don't wait until 2 weeks out to put your request in
> 
> i put mine in 6 months to a year out and have received my request every time
> 
> first come first served despite only doing the room assignments a week in advance



At the advice of my VOA, I've already put my room/building request in for next July at Ko'Olina - and this was on an exchange. Yes, the resort tried to tell me they couldn't do it this far out, but after getting through to the right person, it is done.


----------



## ngmaui (Jul 18, 2008)

djs113 said:


> don't wait until 2 weeks out to put your request in
> 
> i put mine in 6 months to a year out and have received my request every time
> 
> first come first served despite only doing the room assignments a week in advance



Thanks for the advice, I will put in my request ASAP.


----------



## gcarney (Sep 1, 2011)

I will be going here for my honeymoon for 2 weeks in March.  I LOVE this place.  We are not Marriott owners (if we knew about this place before we bought our current time share we would be for sure).  How can I request a unit in the same building as, or over looking the pool at the main house?  I figure its my honeymoon and I am a regular, doesn't that count for something?  

Thanks!


----------

